# Panantukan?



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't know much about this art aside from the fact that it's Filipino boxing. It seems that Dan Inosanto will be conducting a seminar at my local gym on thisa week from now. Anyone have any experience with this art?


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 20, 2004)

No one has any experince with Filipino boxing??


----------



## haumana2000 (Feb 20, 2004)

Many different styles, and a debated subject.  I cannot speak on Guro dan's syllibus as I am not an Inosanto practitioner. However I did learn a method of boxing growing up as part of FMA.  From what I have seen of Guro dan's stuff, and heard of his abilities, and chance to train with him should be well worth your money.


----------

